# Newest pot calls



## AEast (Apr 17, 2016)

I continue to learn the craft and am having so much fun it should be illegal. All wood was purchased through @Mike1950

The "money calls" are both blasted aluminum over slate. The other two are slate over glass.

As last time I don't know what wood the "money calls" are but really like how they turned out. 
http://i1064.Rule #2/albums/u374/aeast2361/4D380C31-FCE7-4FC6-BA5C-13D43BFF1ABF_zpspjad3qht.jpg

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 17, 2016)

Top left curly walnut- bottom right- if it is natural color Big leaf burl - Very nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 17, 2016)

Nicely done....

Just fyi for future posts, you can post up directly here, instead of using photobucket....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 18, 2016)

Good looking pot calls .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

